# Austin Area Nature Hike



## Skypainter (Apr 14, 2007)

I took these shots while hiking at a wildlife sanctuary a few weeks ago. Enjoy!

Habitat







An old barn nestled in the trees along the trail







The wildflowers here in central Texas are spectacular.



























These caterpillars were everywhere.







Long jawed orb weaver







Unknown lycosid







Tiger beetle







Checkerspot butterflies puddling






















This rough green snake scurried off into the brush a split second after these shots were taken.












Araneus sp.

















This guy (Phidippus audax) was a little shy at first and hid behind the cactus pad.  He eventually peeked around and became quite curious about me, I rewarded him with a caterpillar for being such a good photography subject.

















Feedin' time!







Comma butterflies












Another cool looking jumper.  He was only ¼ “ long but had spectacular coloration.












This girl, I believe to be Phidippus octopunctatus, was on the side of a building. She was missing legs one and two on her right side, but seemed to get around quite well. She was the most friendly spider I have ever seen and hopped on my hand while I was getting ready to take her picture. She was reluctant to hop back off too. Isn’t she adorable?







Juvenile katydid







Some sort of solitairy bee







Unknown beetle


----------



## Skypainter (Apr 14, 2007)

Milkweed bug


----------



## Dorcus (Apr 14, 2007)

The 'unknown' beetle is a Pasimachus depressus...


----------

